
The Internet is going the wrong way - dredmorbius
http://scripting.com/2018/05/10/133513.html
======
loggedinmyphone
_The Internet is a place for the people, like parks, libraries, museums,
historic places._

If that's true, it needs to be legally designated as such. I believe the
official story is that it was created for the military and extended for
educational and commercial use. Regular people have always been to some degree
hangers-on. We're in a precarious position of wanting to preserve the pre-1993
Internet community standards and values but without any real power to do so.

------
headsoup
I'd suggest this should be a past-tense statement....

It's clear people's ignorance and desires will be taken advantage of on the
internet, so what controls need to be in place to set it the 'right way'
again?

Is it a failure of regulation? A failure of economics? A failure of education?

And to that, who do we give the power to 'fix' it, if it is supposed to be
completely open?

